# result of crossing?



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

a semi longhair champagne male with a shorthair dove female?

Could anyone please let me know? I understand that both colours are recessive, so what happens if two recessives meet?

Thanks a lot!

Isabella


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

If both mice have the same recessive gene it means their litters will also the recessive gene, so in this case all of the babies will be pink eyed, if the dove is carrying champagne you will have a mix of doves and champagnes but if it isnt all the babies will be doves (although all of them will be carrying champagne).

I dont know much about long hair but I imagine the babies will be short hair they might have slightly longer than normal hair but not noticably.

Please introduce yourself in the appropriate section of the forum so we can find out more about you. Thanks.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

do you know the perents from your mices..?

so you can see or conjecture with babys are in there litter.

dove is an black mice with pp... the P-Locus will lighten the black to dove...

champagne is a chocolate mice, with pp ..the same effeckt like the dove mice, chocolate goes to champagne by reasons of the pp

lg vivian


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi!

Thanks for the information! I wish I knew the parents, but sadly I don't. It will be interesting to see what happens!

Isabella


----------

